

Upgrading Windows from Windows 1.0 to Windows 8 Pro [video] - FactoryFactory
http://youtube.com/#/watch?v=eY-UHdswFkg&hd=1&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DeY-UHdswFkg%26hd%3D1

======
scholia
Working link <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY-UHdswFkg>

Video is 1 hour 7 minutes 25 seconds long....

